# Lusso Products Impress (Oro Wax & Revitalising Cream)



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

At the midlands meet last week, I was quite impressed with what I saw with the Lusso Oro wax, and the Revitalising Cream pre-wax cleasner. So I purchased myself the wax and cleanser and have been experimenting with them this week, and then the guys at my machine polishing class yesterday had a go with them too 

For me, I simply added two layers of the Lusso Oro wax to my Volvo S60 - car was already wearing ***** Glasur wax at the time, but I did notice that the addition of a couple of fresh layers of the Oro wax certainly did tighten up the beading and speed up the sheeting which is something that I enjoy. It is my intention with my car this year to be regularly waxing it with a variety of products - not as a specific test, but just because I get enjoyment out of applying a layer of wax to the car and I find a well waxed car cleans very effectively with a "touchless" wash of foam, rinse and blow dry (minimise marring, dont touch the paint :thumb.

So to that end, a couple of vids of the Lusso Oro wax's water performance (at one week old, after a foam and rinse) on my car...





Lusso also found itself well used on the detailing day, where it certainly impressed. Indeed, all those attending used the Lusso Cleanser as their prep product after machine polishing and all enjoyed its use...

The Reviatlising Cream is very easy to use, works in beautifully and removes with the lightest of wipes of a microfibre cloth - so easy, and the results are tenable which is more than can be said for most cleansers on the market in terms of looks... a definite wettness added to the black and dark blue cars it was used on today. It looks like ***** HD Cleanse in the bottle but comes out looking much thicker and more jelly-like. But the big differences between it and HD Cleanse are the Lusso adds a little more to the finish and is also easier to use - so much so that it is now my personal favourite cleanser.

Onto the Oro wax, and three out of the four cars attending yesterday also used this as their protection. Two layers, which I have found to be better than one for tightening up the beading and sheeting (cosmetic but I like it)... Like Valentines Concours wax, it seems to add a slightly glazed look to the paint and is very nice if you like that little extra wettness but what it adds is nothing compared to the Revitalising Cream. Ease of use again very good, especially removal...

A few pics of the results of the cleanser and wax combo (after, of course, thorough machine preparation):




























Have to say I have been highly impressed with these Lusso products and would highly recommend them, especially the cleanser for its complete ease of use and that fact it genuinely does add a little something extra to the finish of machine polishing - the wettness does offer atleast the darker colours a little extra and all those attending the detailing class agreed.

More products on an already crowded market? Yes. But these at least look like they can forge a path in it by offering something different in terms of performance.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I am tempted to try the Lusso ora and pre wax cleaner , and my mate has just picked up a new TT in black for me to try it on :thumb:


----------



## BDM (Apr 25, 2007)

Where can you purchase this from Dave? Thanks


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

BDM said:


> Where can you purchase this from Dave? Thanks


Autoperfection sell them


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

http://autoperfectionworld.co.uk/ca...d=370&osCsid=e9f1deb6e4ddb9bbaaad6f053fd7181e


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> http://autoperfectionworld.co.uk/ca...d=370&osCsid=e9f1deb6e4ddb9bbaaad6f053fd7181e


Ta :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Dave, as per normal, well written and a what looks like a beautiful experience as well as looks :thumb:

Cheers :thumb: thought that black was a little dark for your volvo : you did say it darkend the colour a bit :lol::lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

:thumb:

glad you liked it as much as the rest of us from last weekend Dave  The wax is indistinguishable from the Divine on the adjoining panels on the Audi, with a lovely finish and great beading. The cleaner is a real find though and it was really surprising how much of a difference it gave to the finish when used on the A3, and the unanimous agreement that every panel prep'd with this looked noticeably better after the wax as well.

Now to get a feeling for durability for this product and see where it sits in the market in this regard. The ease of use is up there with P21S and the easiest products, so all good


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

That's one of waxes I'm planning to get in my collection. Sounds very promising. I'm hearing that durability is it's down side, Glazur will defenetely outlast it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

supercharged said:


> That's one of waxes I'm planning to get in my collection. Sounds very promising. I'm hearing that durability is it's down side, Glazur will defenetely outlast it.


I had this in my mind when using it, but cant find a single post on any forum that actually gives any useful info on durability??? If you have any sources please let us know as it would be helpful.

Glasur is pretty durable though and almost 3x the price


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all 
Thanks for the reviews and feedback etc on the Lusso products.

We have had three months from two coats of the wax after the revitalising creme.

The wax itself is not an expensive wax that is designed to last forever but with its ease of use is there to be applied regularly which in itself will maintain the durability.

Jim


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

This sounds like a cracking set of products - especially the Lusso Revitalising Creme. :thumb:

I've just bought some Chemical Guys EZ Glaze, just out of curiosity would the Lusso Revitalising Creme give a similar type of finish to the EZ creme, ready for wax application on freshly :buffer: machined paint / lacquer?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The wax definitely beads better on top of the revitalising creme, so I'd suggest people buy the two products and use the together - it's a great looking combo too.

For Vics Conc and SV BOS users, it offers a very similar look IMO, but easier to use!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Couple of pics with Lusso:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

VERY nice Russ :thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I had this in my mind when using it, but cant find a single post on any forum that actually gives any useful info on durability??? If you have any sources please let us know as it would be helpful.
> 
> Glasur is pretty durable though and almost 3x the price


IIRC, there was a durability test done on the Lusso over on Detailingbliss a while back,i think 2 layers went for about 8 weeks,might be worth a search?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking good Russ 

Just when I don't need any more wax :wall:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Russ - can you help us build up a picture of Lusso durability? Will it be on your car long enough to get an idea?

I have read a few comments on D Bliss than talk about 4-6 weeks or so, so not the longest lasting, but who cares for spring & summer?

I also read a review that talked about applying the Lusso cleaner by rotary here - quite fancy trying that next time as well.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

I am big Victoria Concours fan......so I am temoted by the Oro....even easier to remover though? Any ideas of how it looks on a silver car?
:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

G105ALY said:


> I am big Victoria Concours fan......so I am temoted by the Oro....even easier to remover though? Any ideas of how it looks on a silver car?
> :thumb:


even easier to use - leave it 2-3 mins and it just wipes right off. I never found Vics in any way hard though... I think a different look as well, a little darker and richer compared to the bright gloss of Vics IMHO.

No idea on silver yet but as I didnt actually buy any you'll have to wait until one of the others chimes in


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy to test durability on my Mum's car - nothing stays on mine long enough for any decent tests!

I'll see if I can do a silver car with Oro and report back...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I want some I want some:lol:


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

How do you apply the cleanser (Rev Cream) ? You work it in as a polish ?

I can apply it by hand or PC but i enjoy more applying stuff by hand.
Can it be used with a glaze ? Like PB Black Hole or it will remove the fillers ?


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

I can say that it works! I was in Dave's DA class yesterday and he suggested that I use it on the bonnet after I had machine polished it. It does what he said it does, adds a nice wet looking layer on to the paint and then makes the wax that you apply on top look even better (Victoria Concours)
Need to get some I think 
Alex


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I think I may be buying some of the Rev Cream to apply under my Dodo Supernatural...!


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

alx_chung said:


> I can say that it works! I was in Dave's DA class yesterday and he suggested that I use it on the bonnet after I had machine polished it. It does what he said it does, adds a nice wet looking layer on to the paint and then makes the wax that you apply on top look even better (Victoria Concours)
> Need to get some I think
> Alex


How did you applied it ? PC/Rotary or by hand. Any other info about this product's application would be apreciated. Thank you


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Baracuda said:


> How did you applied it ? PC/Rotary or by hand. Any other info about this product's application would be apreciated. Thank you


Just apply by hand using an applicator pad. A little of it goes a long way, just work it into the paint and then buff off using a mf cloth.
Alex


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Is that Steves Hi-Lux??


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Chris_4536 said:


> Is that Steves Hi-Lux??


Not in the original post...


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

nice post Autoperfection is the exclusive dealer for Lusso, if you have any questions go to them.... or you can always ask me as well


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Got both of these today as a prize, looking forward to using them both after reading this now! :thumb: Will let you know how it looks on white.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

that's great! congrats look forward to your post.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Has anybody got any durability reports on the wax?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Well today, after washing the car I used the Lusso Oro Wax. Following the instructions on the pot (60 seconds before buffing is amazing!) I applied it to the entire car and buffed off panel by panel as I went along. Application was done using a chunk of new sponge and buffing was done by a Dodo Blue cloth. I ignored the advice not to apply it in direct sunlight and it appeared to make no difference. Wouldn't want to try it in midday sun though.

I have to say, I was very impressed with it on my white car. Most LSPs don't tend to make a difference on white but this really bought out a nice shine and somehow seemed to make the 'off white' colour of the car really stand out in the sun.

Here are some shots taken from my phone with no editing done to show the finish I got;


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice, good to see others enjoying this product as well


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Will be trying it with the paint revitaliser next time Dave, having read your recommendation on the combo :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I'd leave it more than 60 secs. We did that at the MIdlands day and it didt bead at all when we did that quick, suggesting it wasnt curing. When we left it for 4-5 mins it was just as easy but we got lovely tall tight beads :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

just tried the lusso pre wax cream stuff on a 355 and i found it very easy to buff off and smells better out of the bottle. Need to do more testing though.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> I'd leave it more than 60 secs. We did that at the MIdlands day and it didt bead at all when we did that quick, suggesting it wasnt curing. When we left it for 4-5 mins it was just as easy but we got lovely tall tight beads :thumb:


It seemed fine to me when I did it! Swipe test worked perfectly and beaded well afterwards (I've got a leak in my hose so can test it easily!). Will try leaving it a bit longer next time though, now I know it's safe to do so. :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

awesome feedback.


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Following some of Dave's advice I got myself some Revitalising Cream from Jim at Autoperfection and I was really impressed with it, went on the car well and came off well to. I'm positive my car has a deeper cleaner shade to it afterwards and even a mate said that as soon as he seen it.

I'm interested in trying the wax and shampoo at some point to... big thanks to Jim for his great aftersales service, great to deal with and I can't recommend him enough.





































Thanks to all for the help and advice 
Simon :wave:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

some afters of Lusso on a 98 black 540.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The Scooby and BM looking really good there


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Simon

Car looks great - its no wonder you won a prize!!!!


regards

Taryn and Jim


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Quick question; would it be worth using the revitalising cream after SRP? Or would they just cancel each other out?
I'm planning on detailing my dad's car today and I've been itching to use it, but also want to do an SRP hand correction!


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

autoperfection said:


> Thanks Simon
> 
> Car looks great - its no wonder you won a prize!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim :wave:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Used the Revitalising Cream followed by Oro Wax on my dad's Corsa recently, here is a before shot followed by some afters.

Before;


Afters;


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Stunning. :thumb:


My Oro is still holding strong, after close to two months...


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> Quick question; would it be worth using the revitalising cream after SRP? Or would they just cancel each other out?
> I'm planning on detailing my dad's car today and I've been itching to use it, but also want to do an SRP hand correction!


Also wouldn't mind knowing the answer to this one?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They would cancel each other out... use the Lusso instead, especially if you're using a wax afterwards.

Best pre wax cleaner IMO.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

I would probably choose one or the other.


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

does the revitalising creme have fillers?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I really can't decide between this and the raceglaze pre wax clenser. Can anyone who has used both give an opinion please?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Eddy said:


> I really can't decide between this and the raceglaze pre wax clenser. Can anyone who has used both give an opinion please?


Both are great but for me lusso edges it. MArk at Raceglaze sells them both on morethanpolish


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Can anyone else advise one way or the other, I might treat myself tomorrow and would love to hear some opinions :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ive used lusso for about 3 years , Phil sent me some trials of some high end wax to test which i loved , i never heard what the outcome was? 
Id buy Lusso as its under rated and not a talked about product that misses out i feel.


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Is It true you can't use a sealant after revitalising crème. If so why??


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Mr_Scisco said:


> Is It true you can't use a sealant after revitalising crème. If so why??


short answer is oils.

Try it, but sealant won't last as long as it should. There's better things to use under sealants that won't effect bonding, and look great.


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

I did think that but I was thinking that most pre cleansers contained oils, Lime prime, HD cleanse etc. Would that make them incompatible with a sealent too? I am a bit of a wax person but I was looking along the lines of Gtech C2 or Werkstat as something different.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Most cleansers do. Many people still use sealant over these, so try it and see what works for you. That's half the fun!

A few sealant friendly cleansers are poli-seal, srp, klasse aio, cg vertua bond 408......


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Dam i cant wait to get my products now!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I think I'll get me some Lusso then, just one last question, is it good by machine? If I wanted to give a tired looking car a quick freshen up, would this work as well as something like Lime Prime would?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

No in short.

Use the lusso by hand and the LP by machine.

By hand Lusso is better adds more to the finish and really feels great to use. Stick a glaze on via DA after the Lusso for a nice wet look. 

By machine LP wins hands down it's a wonder product!

Lusso by hand will still transform the look of the car. If it was a quick going over, then maybe glaze then wax after. Or just straight to wax.

I'd also have no hesitation in using a sealent after Lusso. It's not overly oily and the paint was squeeky clean after it was applied and buffed.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Would the Lime Prime not act as a glaze though? Or would I really have to LP, then glaze, then seal, then wax?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Actully, to put it another way, if I already have LP in my kitbag, and I have no intention of hand polishng, is there any need for me to buy revitalising creme?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I wouldn't use anything over lp, no need to.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hmmm, I have both in my bag, By hand I use Lusso, by machine i'll use LP.

To put it another way, if I want a little correction i'll use 3m yellow pad with LP.

If the car is in good condition and needing a spruce up i'll use the lusso.

I use a glaze after both the Lusso and the LP, they leave oils behind but they are in no way a glaze, they are pre-wax cleansers.

By hand the lusso wins for looks, by machine the LP is a great product.

I always pre-cleanse, glaze then sealant or wax. 

I like using a wax as it's nice to work with an enjoyable as opposed to using a spray sealent like C2 ect... Although I love C2 it'll never replace the feeling of applying a nice wax.

Type-r, if you use a glaze such as BH or EZ creme you'll find it adds something else to the finish before waxing or sealing. LP/Lusso are just pre-wax cleansers with some nice oils but i'd always look for that extra finish on my car and apply a glaze.



Hope that helps.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

See this is where it all gets confusing, so many products could be classed as different things and things like LP and this Lusso creme are under different categories on some of the traders sites, I have seen SRP classed as a polish, a glaze, and even an LSP.

OK, so LP is for sure primarily a PWC, but it really is such a darn versatile product, but for the sake of this post, it is a cleanser that will remove light swirls and oxidisation, remove ingrained dirt, add a great deal of gloss, and sets a great base for a wax.


So then we get to glazes, lets choose Blackhole as everyone loves Blackhole. Blackhole is advertised to clean the paint, disguise blemishes, fill swirls and obviously adds some shine/depth whilst creating a great base for a wax.

So apart from the fact that the glaze in this example fills rather than removes swirls etc, they are doing very smilar jobs (cleaning, adding gloss, setting a base layer for wax). Then there is the fact that if I have for example just done a correction on a car, followed by LP on a machine to just get it perfect and prepare for wax, why would I need another product to fill the swirls and hide belmishes that no longer exist? Surely the perfect product here would be something that does no filling or correction, just simply adds gloss. Up steps LPL, but that is also classed as a PWC and not a glaze 

So you could use blackhole on a non-corrected car to get the paint in good condition, swirl free (although artificially), and have a perfect base for a wax, so there would be little need to of LP'd prior to this.

I do however realise there are glazes that literally add shine and nothing else, but for this example I chose to use blackhole just for the sake of this argument I appear to be having with myself :lol:

I do however realise there is a difference between glazes and PWC's, but its just the way they are advertised makes them seem so similar.

Anyway, LP by machine works wonders, I have done this followed straight by a wax and been more than satisfied with the results, I think I may just buy this creme just for the sake of trying it and seeing what the fuss is about, thanks again DW, for making me buy stuff I don't need :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ha! Some post mate! Yes I certainly see what you're saying why not use just BH.

Well in my case you're removing some swirls with LP by machine. Then if you use BH afterwards it'll help fill and glaze. Even better via DA.

Again in short on an average finish car LP+BH will look better than just LP or BH on it's own.

LP will cleanse the paint better than BH so leave a lovely clean base for the glaze to sit on.

Hope that helps! Haha!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Indeed, indeed.:thumb:

I'm off to do some shopping :wave:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Good man!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Lusso Oro is pretty decent stuff, i have been using this for well over a year and it never fails to impress, and the smell is just beautiful....


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

bought Lusso Oro last year and had only time to apply it on my Smart the wet look was so stunning ;-)


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Lusso Oro beading characteristics....


















As I say been using the this for heck of a long time and always impresses...


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Lusso Cream is a great product I have put blackfire wet diamond sealant on top seems to be ok :thumb:


----------

